# New diver/new to the area



## hellothere2 (Jul 1, 2012)

So i moved down from Minnesota earlier this year to the Milton area and am looking to build on my minimal dive experience. I got certified about 1.5 years ago and only have a handful of dives beyond that (all in smaller lakes)

None of the my friends dive so I figured I'd attempt to venture out a little. I'm looking for general advice and maybe someone to show me the ropes for this area. 

I have my own gear but open to tweaking things to help make my dive life easier.

On a side note... I've stopped in at Dive Pros to see about meeting people as well and was told to call the shop on Fridays to see about peoples plans for the weekends. Anyone else do this? Cause I'm not too sure about showing up on other people randomly


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome! 
There are very nice ppl on this forum that look for divers to share expenses with. I've met some really nice pll and made good friends from asking for a ride. Just like you have, be honest about your experience and get your gear serviced. 
I'd take you out if I had my boat back from the shop. There are a lot of good shallower dive sites around, so you shouldn't have a hard time getting on a boat that matches your experience level.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I don't have a boat, but always wanting to get in some shore dives if you ever have the itch to just get underwater. The reefs off of Park East are only about 15' and the rocks at Ft. Pickens drop off pretty quickly well past that. Lots of marine life to see there from what I hear. I live in Milton as well. Feel free to PM me if you ever wanna get up.


----------

